# 1206 for sale... looking for an 806



## OlSebby (Jul 6, 2010)

I haven't called on it but it looks pretty nice on big iron's website. I'm not in the market for a 1206 but have been keeping an eye and ear out for an 806 so if anyone knows of anything let me know... Thanks


----------

